# River Rig



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

RIVER RIGS are now available on ebay.... salt


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

they have been off and on ... but make sure everyone you get the right one and not the South Bend version


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Uh oh


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

cooper138 said:


> uh oh


ha

ha

ha


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

No these are the real thing....


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Lmao


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

The south bends aren't even close to the real ones. The "joe moore's one more cast" are the real ones. I would order them off frisco rod and gun (a web site River suggested) but their website has been down for days.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

fishinbob said:


> The south bends aren't even close to the real ones. The "joe moore's one more cast" are the real ones. I would order them off frisco rod and gun (a web site River suggested) but their website has been down for days.


instead of FRG(not that i don't like them)you could just call teachs lair where RIVER works and i betcha he'd stick a couple in the mail to ya


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

saw the originals are on ebay, sold by an outfit out of jersey, I'll just wait and meet the maker when I go down in 2 weeks
js


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

sunburntspike said:


> instead of FRG(not that i don't like them)you could just call teachs lair where RIVER works and i betcha he'd stick a couple in the mail to ya


They sure will...


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Yep - Call Teachs, ask for "The Roost" - They'll mail em out to you --- if Retail tackle shops want to carry em, send Joe Moore - One More Cast a message at [email protected] ---- The ones Salt has on E bays are the real ones ---- Thanks much, River


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

My cats love the puppy drum rigs and I might just to have to order some more due to having to cut the hooks off every time I hook one


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

After seeing some pictures of the real rigs, the #6 j hooks look bigger than the #2s. I thought this was the opposite? Hook sizes have always confused me, and I should know this by now.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

optical delusion


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

It could be the brand or style of the hook are different - the RiverRig has probably evolved into 50 plus different style Rigs including about every bead color possible, along with SusanOBX's "Fish Like A Girl" colors and Pink packageing. For the person who holds there Rod, they're made in all different Brands and style of "J" Hooks and for Spikers, naturally my faverites the Owner Mitu light Circles in a lot of different sizes. The fluoro starts out at 30 lb test, then as hook size increases, it goes to 40 lb Fluoro then after 5/0 it goes to 50 lb Fluoro for throwing heavier weights --- Fisherman like and require all different size hooks and Joe try's to provide what the fisherman want. Beside's that Joe's Long Ranger Brand has a lot of other Rigs that are very popular that I'm not involved with - Drum Rigs, Cobia Rigs, some real nice bait Bug rigs - He's also the distributer for Akios Reels, CCP Rods and Breakaway Rods - his shop is a very interesting place for a fisherman to visit --- River


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

where is his shop, saw it was in avon but got an addy?
js


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Address is private not a public shop. You find his rigs in the premier tackles shops. There is only two shops that don't carry them on Hatteras Island and they are falling away because they aren't keeping up with what is out there this day and time, and what the public wants.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

ok, sorry saw he sold rods figured he was open to the public.
js


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

oops sorry double post
js


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

js1172 - Sorry if I didn't clarify that ---- Joe Moore - One More Cast is a distributer not a retail outlet, look for the Yellow packaging, with Long Ranger Logo or Pink Packaging for the "Fish Like A Girl" with Long Ranger Logo ---- River


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

almost forgot about the "Fish like a Girl" version. Wish I could "Fish like that Gal"


----------



## Bucknut71 (May 18, 2013)

To make sure I got the real deal, I called The Roost/Teach's Lair and ordered a few for my upcoming trip to Kure. After I hung up, I though "crap - I didn't even ask for the total or what they were going to charge for the shipping!". Happy to say they got here (Ohio) in about 3 days (not including Sunday) and the shipping was a bargain.

Leaving for Kure in 3 days....yahoo!


----------

